# Serta or Seally or Simmons mattresses



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just trying to locate the following mattress sellers in Dubai...and this is what I found:

Simmons - Intercoil stocks them (next to MoE).

Seally - apparently there is a place in Discovery Gardens...anyone know exactly where?

Serta - apparently there is a shop in Satwa which is on the Mina Rd opposite Capitol Hotel?

So if anyone can help with the last 2 locations please?

Last question - has anyone bought any of the above mentioned mattresses here in Dubai?

Thanks


----------

